
Show HN: Detto – Sync two objects data structure by Proxy feature - iendeavor
https://iendeavor.nctu.me/detto/
======
iendeavor
Sorry about that I forgot to add `Show HN:` in the title, and post another one
again.

Detto (AKA Pokemon ditto) is a library which has following features:

\- Not just a deep clone, you could wrap anything in any paticular nested
object. \- You could watch change.

See usage:
[https://github.com/iendeavor/detto#usage](https://github.com/iendeavor/detto#usage)

Real world example: [https://github.com/iendeavor/form-
validation.js](https://github.com/iendeavor/form-validation.js)

